# Holster causing accidental discharge?



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm not sure I understand what I've read. I've seen posts where guys are concerned that if they do not have a thumb safety on their chambered pistol, that placing it back in the holster may cause an accidental discharge. If the gun has a hammer, they suggest putting thumb pressure on the hammer when reholstering to prevent this.

Are they taking about a floppy leather holster that may catch a light trigger on reholstering? Will that accident happen with a Kydex holster?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

The only thing that will cause an "accidental discharge," actually an inadvertent, or negligent discharge is for the trigger to get pulled while holstering your gun. The situations you have referenced usually had to do with something getting wedged in the trigger guard while holstering and pulling the trigger, If you make sure nothing is in your trigger guard while holstering, your gun will not discharge by itself.

You mentioned holding one's thumb on the hammer in order to assure no inadvertent discharge; well that is something a lot of people with hammer fired guns recommend.

The most important thing is to remember to keep your finger off the trigger, and to watch your holstering to be sure nothing is inside the trigger guard. A thumb safety is often only a crutch for those who do not pay enough attention while holstering their guns.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

high pockets said:


> The only thing that will cause an "accidental discharge," actually an inadvertent, or negligent discharge is for the trigger to get pulled while holstering your gun. The situations you have referenced usually had to do with *something* getting wedged in the trigger guard while holstering and pulling the trigger, If you make sure nothing is in your trigger guard while holstering, your gun will not discharge by itself.


Of course I'm new to this, but I assume you mean make sure your finger is not in the trigger guard, as I can't think of what else would be there when reholstering. What else would be?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, there have been multiple incidents of accidental discharges of striker-fired pistols without manual safeties during rehostering. In some cases this was due to a lip of a soft leather holster entering the trigger guard. In others, it was a fold of clothing or a drawstring entering the trigger guard. There is a video on the net somewhere with security camera video showing a chief of police shooting himself in the leg in a gun shop in this manner. That was the second time that particular individual had accidentally shot himself. The link below has links to descriptions of several such incidents.

I remember reading of another incident in which a drawstring got into a holster. The ND did not occur during holstering but when the individual took his sweatjacket off, the drawstring pulled the trigger on the holstered weapon.

A fellow has develop a device for Glocks called "the Gadget" that replaces the slide cover back plate with a hinged plate that contacts the back of the striker. This Gadget can be ridden with the thumb just like a hammer while reholstering a Glock. If anything attempts to pull the trigger of the pistol, pressure on the Gadget prevents tensioning of the striker, or at least makes the person aware that something is attempting to tension it:

The Gadget: an additional safety device for Glock pistols ? Gun Nuts Media


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is some video of the police chief shooting himself during reholstering. This was due to a drawstring:


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

tvphotog said:


> Of course I'm new to this, but I assume you mean make sure your finger is not in the trigger guard, as I can't think of what else would be there when reholstering. What else would be?


Nothing else would be there....*intentionally*. Keep in mind that it doesn't matter what pulls a trigger - clothing, drawstring, part of a holster, or a finger. The gun will fire. Striker-fired pistols without a manual safety (such as a Glock) have a light trigger pull, compared to a D.A. revolver or D.A. auto. Therefore, more care must be taken when holstering. And a soft pliable holster is not a good idea for such pistols unless you carry with an empty chamber. I prefer a kydex holster that completely covers the trigger guard & you still have to be careful holstering to make sure nothing gets into the holster.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

win231 said:


> Nothing else would be there....*intentionally*. Keep in mind that it doesn't matter what pulls a trigger - clothing, drawstring, part of a holster, or a finger. The gun will fire. Striker-fired pistols without a manual safety (such as a Glock) have a light trigger pull, compared to a D.A. revolver or D.A. auto. Therefore, more care must be taken when holstering. And a soft pliable holster is not a good idea for such pistols unless you carry with an empty chamber. I prefer a kydex holster that completely covers the trigger guard & you still have to be careful holstering to make sure nothing gets into the holster.


 Hmmmm................so a 5-6 lb and up trigger pull is what you consider "light"? What about the Glock " New York Trigger".......which is of course 10-12 lbs NOT 7-8 as YOU once stated. Is that " light"? And instead of recommending safe practices in return to holster you tell folks to " carry with an empty chamber".......

Oh and personally............kydex holsters are utter crap that often are destructive to the finish of the given sidearm , and you ARE aware of the number of quality manufacturers that produce great carry rigs in leather and other substances that cover the trigger guard? Aren't you?

Are you gonna next tell us all how stupid we are if we don't follow the Kydex fad just like " Win231"?

Oh and by the way there Win231 , are you aware of the amount of DA weapons in both semi-autos and revolvers that have D/A trigger pulls close to that of the average Glock , and of course less that the " New York" trigger pack?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pblanc said:


> Here is some video of the police chief shooting himself during reholstering. This was due to a drawstring:


Man, those were pretty good! Thanks for posting.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Kydex for me, although nothing is as comfortable as a soft leather pancake holster. Been using kydex holsters for the last 3 years.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I mean is it not scary that people holster guns, going in public and don't know the first thing about that gun that they carry. For me is that very scary makes me almost a liberal.
I prefer guns with a manual safety and I actually use it because I don't like the Idea to have a XTP or HP bullet in my hip bone. Yes I will have when I carry a Revolver with a empty chamber under the hammer because that tool is mechanical.

A gun is a mechanical device, that has normally a cartridge chambered when carried and stays under constant spring loads of various kinds. A mechanical device under spring loads are subject to failure at all times. Therefore I carry with a extra safety that you may don't need because you get confused if the safety is on or off or some may be don't know how to take it off. I am still able to determine that even in a emergency situation. Yes I am absolutely sure.

But it is not my bone, so I don't care if others do that or not, I heared latest that some real bright people bought a gun with a manual safety and left them off and wondered why the gun fired. But I let smarter people than I am figure out why that happen. Because they thought everything is a Glock and they are only able to handle a Glock gun that they don't need to think? Just pull it out and huh pull the trigger and pang.. Who knows?

But that someone carries a gun that absolutely don't know the first thing about a gun and shut wile putting the gun in a holster, make me really think about a gun bun. Things like that has the potential to make mi a liberal on gun ownership. World what have you become. The scary part is they are able to vote.

And yes I inspect my holsters regularly.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

win231 said:


> Nothing else would be there....*intentionally*. Keep in mind that it doesn't matter what pulls a trigger - clothing, drawstring, part of a holster, or a finger. The gun will fire. Striker-fired pistols without a manual safety (such as a Glock) have a light trigger pull, compared to a D.A. revolver or D.A. auto. Therefore, more care must be taken when holstering. And a soft pliable holster is not a good idea for such pistols unless you carry with an empty chamber. I prefer a kydex holster that completely covers the trigger guard & you still have to be careful holstering to make sure nothing gets into the holster.





Freethought said:


> Hmmmm................so a 5-6 lb and up trigger pull is what you consider "light"? What about the Glock " New York Trigger".......which is of course 10-12 lbs NOT 7-8 as YOU once stated. Is that " light"? And instead of recommending safe practices in return to holster you tell folks to " carry with an empty chamber".......
> 
> Oh and personally............kydex holsters are utter crap that often are destructive to the finish of the given sidearm , and you ARE aware of the number of quality manufacturers that produce great carry rigs in leather and other substances that cover the trigger guard? Aren't you?
> 
> ...


Yes, 5-6 pounds is light, when compared to a DA revolver or DA autopistol's first trigger pull weight, as win231 said. I am willing to be educated on this subject, however, if you can find me one or more new (not 30-years-worn-smooth) factory-stock (not Custom Shop or "tuned") DA revolvers or full-size same-capacity traditional DA autopistols (not DAO) that are intended for defensive (not target) use, and have actual DA trigger pull weights (not factory specs, but measured right out-of-the-box, after purchase) anywhere near a stock Glock's trigger pull weight.

When you are discussing the Glock "NY" trigger spring, you really should mention which one, as there are at least two different models currently offered, and in the past, there were others. The current NY-1 spring puts a pull weight right near what win231 quoted, when un-tuned and measured under normal conditions. There is also a NY-2, which increases the pull weight even more, to the range you mentioned, but that doesn't mean what win231 said was incorrect, it just means you didn't know there was more than one weight/type of NY trigger spring.

You also accused him of telling folks to " carry with an empty chamber", which he didn't do at all. He just opined that carry in a soft pliable holster wasn't a good idea unless you carried with an empty chamber, which is a perfectly reasonable attitude that many people might agree with. You don't have to agree with him, but you saying he said something that he didn't say is deceitful (and easy to detect, too, since folks can actually look a few posts up and see the quoted statement).

Then you implied that he was not aware of all the various types of holsters in production, after he had simply expressed a preference for one type (Kydex); a preference which you obviously do not share, but many other knowledgeable people do. I also found your rant about Kydex to be somewhat off-base, as it is not really the plastic of Kydex which causes major finish damage to handguns, it is dust/dirt/sand and other abrasives which get embedded in the plastic and grind on the finish during the draw and reholstering. Which also happens with leather and other materials as well, but the difference is Kydex can easily be cleaned and even polished to minimize wear on tight spots, where leather and some other materials, once contaminated with abrasive debris, cannot easily be cleaned, and will continue to damage the pistol's finish if used.

Finally, you GUESSED what he would say next, and then berated him for saying it, even though he NEVER said ANY of it?!?

Dude, you really EARNED the temporary ban you are about to receive.

For everyone else: This is the type of crap that makes people not want to participate in a forum discussion, and if I have anything to do with it, it's going to stop. If you have a problem with another person's post/suggestion/opinion, all you have to do is say why you disagree, and back up your own argument with facts, references, or what you have personally experienced. Name-calling, putting words in their mouth or misquoting them, accusing them of things they simply did not say or do; these will all get you banned, as well as making most reasonable people thinking that you are not worth listening to in the future. Disagree without being disagreeable, folks, or don't post at all.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Freethought said:


> Hmmmm................so a 5-6 lb and up trigger pull is what you consider "light"? What about the Glock " New York Trigger".......which is of course 10-12 lbs NOT 7-8 as YOU once stated. Is that " light"? And instead of recommending safe practices in return to holster you tell folks to " carry with an empty chamber".......
> 
> Oh and personally............kydex holsters are utter crap that often are destructive to the finish of the given sidearm , and you ARE aware of the number of quality manufacturers that produce great carry rigs in leather and other substances that cover the trigger guard? Aren't you?
> 
> ...


1. I have three Glocks with the NY triggers. They are all 8 lbs. Perhaps you are confusing the NY trigger with a heavier Glock trigger that is 12 lbs. I dry fired a Glock with that trigger. It's orange colored & it is 12 lbs. Ridiculously heavy & also rather uncomfortable because of the edge of the Glock trigger digging in to your finger as you pull it. I know of no out-of-the-box D.A. revolver that has a 5-6 lb. D.A. trigger like most Glocks have. The labels on all my Glocks except my Model 34 say "Trigger, 5.5 lbs. The label on my Model 34 says, "3.6 lbs." My S&W & Ruger D.A. revolvers are 12-13 lbs.

2. I never recommend carrying any gun with an empty chamber. I stated that _if you're using a soft, pliable holster with a Glock,_ you should carry with an empty chamber. Please read a bit more carefully.

3. I said I prefer Kydex for a Glock because of its rigidity. Use whatever you want.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

i have Kydex holster's for my glocks and my sig 1911, all iwb, and the way they are made i never have to worry about a ND, when the gun is in the holster....I'd rather have a Kydex holster and some wear on the finish of my handguns than to shoot myself in the leg or ass..


----------

